#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Benefits of studying in Australia

## jaivinder

Most of the top universities across the world are from India. There are world class universities, and affordable and carefree life style. I think this is the best place for education. Australia is also known and it’ famous name “land of kangaroos”. This is the third largest number of international students in the English-speaking world after the US and the UK. It provides a unique kind of education and best environment for students.

*Education:* Degree obtained from Australian universities are recognized all over the world because of its strong reputation across the world. Government of country always evaluates all universities yearly to make sure they are maintaining their reputation.

*Lifestyle:* Australian lifestyle is very relaxed which is good for students. It provides a very friendly environment for study. This is a beautiful place for study purpose and there are many unique travel choices within the country.

*Cost in Education:* When it comes education cost in Australia, it is not much higher according to its faculties and environment.  
·         Estimated living expenses: AU$12,000 to AU$18,000 per year
·         Average Undergraduate course fees: AU$10,000 to AU$16,500 per year.
·         Average Graduate course fees: AU$11,000 to AU$18,500 per year.
·         Course duration: 3-4 years for undergraduate courses and 1 or more years for postgraduate courses.





  Similar Threads: Benefits of Studying in the USA Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studying in Australia | Education in Australia | Education Culture of Australia Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter

----------

